# gaming-maus für bf3 gesucht



## _PeG_ (21. März 2012)

*gaming-maus für bf3 gesucht*

hi,

ich denke der titel ist selbsterklärend.. 
derzeit nutze ich die roccat kone, aber auch bei mir tritt nun der (verdammte) fehler mit dem zittern auf.. 


in der engeren auswahl stehen derzeit wohl:

*-->* logitech g700

*-->* logitech g500

*-->* steelseries sensei


an dieser selle jetzt ist eure meinung bzw. eure hilfe gefragt!!  ich habe mir schon zu allen drei mäusen testberichte durchgelesen, bin mir aber immernoch recht unschlüssig..


hauptanwendungsbereich ist (neben der normalen nutzung unter windows) der allseitsbeliebte onlineegoshooter (bf3)..

*
was ich mir von diesem thread erhoffe:* subjektive erfahrungen, hinweise auf pro und contra eigenschaften, unter umständen auch andere vorschläge (obwohl die drei mäuse schon das dereit beste auf dem markt darstellen dürften, oder??)


danke für eure hilfe.. 
_PeG_


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. März 2012)

*AW: --> gaming-maus für bf3 gesucht <--*

Habs dir ja unten schon mal gepostet, weiß net ob du es gelesen hast:

Pro
Sehr guter Senor, sehr präzise
mit Kabel und ohne zu benutzen
sehr viele Tasten
jede Tast ist anders gearbeitet und lässt sich durch fühlen zuordnen
Ergonomisch geformt
1000er Polling Rate einstellbar. Also 1000/s wird abgefragt
Teflon Gleitfüße

Contra
etwas schwer
steifes Ladekabel
kurze Akkulaufzeit, ca 2 Tage bei dauer zocken
leichte positive Beschleunigung

Ist nicht ohne Fehler aber die beste Kabellose zocker Maus die es gibt!


----------



## _PeG_ (21. März 2012)

*AW: --> gaming-maus für bf3 gesucht <--*

dank dir.. 
2 tage = 48 stunden durchzocken?? naja ist doch ganz okay für eine kabellose gamingmaus..






bin auch auf weitere erfahrungen, meinungen und vorschläge gespannt..


----------



## moparcrazy (21. März 2012)

*AW: --> gaming-maus für bf3 gesucht <--*

Sind von der Form her alles recht unterschiedliche Mäuse, solltest vorher erst einmal probe fühlen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. März 2012)

*AW: --> gaming-maus für bf3 gesucht <--*

Naja 48 Stunden durch zocken glaub ich jetzt nicht aber ich schätze mal, pro Tag 4-6 Stunden Spielen und ca. 4-6 iNet Surfen dann ist der Akku nach ca. 2 Tagen tot!


----------



## Neox (21. März 2012)

*AW: gaming-maus für bf3 gesucht*

G700:

Pro:

gutes Grip-Feeling
gute Verarbeitung
brauchbare Treiber
viele Tasten


Con's:

kein abschaltbaes Accel. -> beides nicht dolle , da es ungenau macht
Angle Snapping
schwer
Zum Arbeiten gut, zum Zocken braucht man was mit Kabel, da ich bei meiner auf der Arbeit das Problem hatte, dass der Akku ausstieg, obwohl da noch etwas Saft drauf war. 



G500 trifft bis auf Wireless dasselbe zu und Sensei  Ich sage zu der nichts.

Zowie AM ist


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. März 2012)

*AW: gaming-maus für bf3 gesucht*



Neox schrieb:


> G700:
> 
> Pro:
> 
> ...


 

Hö, wieso das Angel Snaping beim Contra, das lässt sich doch im Treiber abschalten was man auch tun sollte! Die ganz leichte positive Beschleunigung finde ich merkt man fast gar net!


----------



## Abufaso (21. März 2012)

Die G700 kann ich wärmstens empfehlen. Sie ist zwar relativ schwer (Gewöhnungssache), liegt dafür aber genial in der Hand, ist präzise und kabellos. Letzteres ist für mich ein wichtiges Kriterium, da ich nichts anderes gewohnt bin und ich möchte die Kabellosigkeit auch wirklich nicht mehr missen.


----------



## _PeG_ (22. März 2012)

die g700 sieht schon sehr gut aus..

aber irgendwie habe ich bedenken bei einer kabellosen maus zum zocken.. scheint allerdings nach den bisherigen infos unbegründet zu sein..



gilt es denn immer noch uneingeschränkt, dass eine kabelgebundene maus zum spielen zu bevorzugen ist??


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. März 2012)

*AW: gaming-maus für bf3 gesucht*

Hallo,
Razermäuse sind ja hier im Forum (mit unter zurecht ) verrufen, dennoch würde ich auch da mal Probe fühlen. Solltest du aber ein Low-DPI Spieler sein würd ichs lassen, der Lift-Off Bug ist dann schon sehr störend. Dennoch hat mich Razer in Punkto Ergonomie immer zufrieden gestellt.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (22. März 2012)

*AW: gaming-maus für bf3 gesucht*



_PeG_ schrieb:


> ...gilt es denn immer noch uneingeschränkt, dass eine kabelgebundene maus zum spielen zu bevorzugen ist??


 Dies lässt sich _so_ nicht pauschalisieren. Wem das Mehrgewicht eines kabellosen Nagers nicht stört, wird eben damit _glücklich_.

Klick & Blick mal darauf:
http://accessories.euro.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=de&l=de&s=dhs&cs=dedhs1&sku=570-10880&baynote_bnrank=0&baynote_irrank=0&~ck=baynoteSearch
So eine ist meine und ich bin _glücklich_.


----------



## _PeG_ (22. März 2012)

war vorhin kurz im saturn hier und muss sagen die g700 liegt schon sehr ergonomisch in der hand..

gefällt mir vom gefühl her besser als die g500..




die alienware maus sieht bin der foren her stark wie meine derzeitige roccat kone aus.. die kone liegt übrigens sehr gut in der hand..




gibt es denn grundsätzlich noch andere varianten außer eben dürer bisher aufgezeigten hier (g500 und g700), die für zocker interessant sind?? von razer habe ich bisher nicht sonderlich gutes gelesen und razer ist mir meist auch zu teuer..


----------



## Frzn (22. März 2012)

*AW: gaming-maus für bf3 gesucht*

Da sie noch nicht genannt wurde und als einige der wenigen verlässlichen Razer Mäuse gilt, werfe ich mal die Deathadder in den Raum. Hat meiner Meinung nach eine super Form (recht große Hände), sehr präzisen Sensor und gute Gleitfähigkeit. Dazu kommt, dass die Tasten einen sehr leichten Druckpunkt haben, was mir persönlich sehr gut gefällt. Die normale DA leuchtet blau, falls das nicht gefällt, kann man das ausschalten oder man nimmt die DA Black Edition (angeraute Oberfläche, normal hat glatte an den Seiten, grifffeste oben). Hab sie seit Dezember und bis jetzt noch keine Probleme damit gehabt. Sie ist aber kabelgebunden, falls das nun ein Ausschlusskriterium für dich darstellen könnte.
Ich habe mir sie gekauft, weil mir natürlich erstens das Design, Handling usw. gefallen haben, zweitens aber auch da sie hier im Forum als eine der Razer-Mäuse mit dem zuverlässigsten Laser gilt (jedenfalls wurde das in einigen Threads genannt und auch nicht widerrufen )

Hier nochmal der Geizhals-Link wegen Preisen usw.:
Razer DeathAdder Re-Spawn, USB (RZ01-00151400-R3G1) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## brennmeister0815 (22. März 2012)

*AW: gaming-maus für bf3 gesucht*



_PeG_ schrieb:


> ...die alienware maus sieht bin der foren her stark wie meine derzeitige roccat kone aus.. die kone liegt übrigens sehr gut in der hand..


 Je nachdem, was für Hände (Pranken? ) Du hast, kann die *Alienware TactX* sehr gut in der Hand liegen. Der technische Unterbau, Logitech G9, gewährleistet einen sorgenfreien Betrieb.


----------



## _PeG_ (22. März 2012)

gute vorschläge, dennoch liegt derzeit die g700 vorn..


kabellos muss es zwar nicht sein, aber wenn die maus trotzdem so gut zum zocken geeignet ist, warum sollte ich den luxus nicht nutzen..


wie lange dauert eine komplette aufladung und wie geht das von statten:

- einfach via usb-kabel??
- geht es auch, wenn der pc aus ist (meine usb ports haben auch so saft, sonst würde meine kone wohl nicht so leuchten, wenn der pc aus ist)??


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. März 2012)

*AW: gaming-maus für bf3 gesucht*

Ja einfach Kabel in die Maus und der Akku wird aufgeladen, währenddessen kannst du natürlich die Maus weiter benutzen. Ich würd mal sagen 2 Stunden braucht die Aufladung. Ist aber ein ganz normaler AA Akku kannst also dir 4 dazu kaufen dann hast du immer welche zum tauschen.
Und ja du kannst die Maus auch aufladen wenn der PC aus ist, kein Problem.


----------



## _PeG_ (22. März 2012)

*AW: gaming-maus für bf3 gesucht*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ja einfach Kabel in die Maus und der Akku wird aufgeladen, währenddessen kannst du natürlich die Maus weiter benutzen. Ich würd mal sagen 2 Stunden braucht die Aufladung. Ist aber ein ganz normaler AA Akku kannst also dir 4 dazu kaufen dann hast du immer welche zum tauschen.
> Und ja du kannst die Maus auch aufladen wenn der PC aus ist, kein Problem.


 

klingt echt gut.. 


aber erstmal versuche ich meine kone "zu retten" (hasse das teil jetzt schon )..
invisible_xxi hat mir da noch nen tipp gegeben.. mal schauen..


----------



## _PeG_ (24. März 2012)

*AW: gaming-maus für bf3 gesucht*

heute die g700 gekauft.. mal schauen wie die maus sich so macht.. 

ABER erstmal muss ich mich durch den treiber wühlen..


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. März 2012)

*AW: gaming-maus für bf3 gesucht*

Jo kannst viel einstellen. Auch die Polling Rate auf 1000 stellen was aber natürlich auf den Akku geht! Du musst auch schauen welches Profil in der Maus ausgewählt ist. Das bringt nix wenn du es alleine im Treiber änderst. Ist die Taste unter der Feststell Taste fürs Mausrad.


----------



## _PeG_ (24. März 2012)

habe im bereits geänderten bzw. angepassten gaming-profil soweit alles eingestellt.. und auch mit der standardseitig eingestellten g11 taste das profil ausgewählt..

bin ja nicht ganz doof.. 


die pollingrate habe ich auf 1000 gestellt und das häkchen angle snapping weggelassen (also deaktiviert).. was bewirkt das genau??

hast du noch einen tipp für die treiber einstellungen??

bei dpi habe ich drei bereiche festgelegt (1000, 1600 und 2000).. für die ausgewogene mischung zwischen nah- und fernkampf in bf3..


was mir auffällt, die zusatztasten wirken irgendwie “billig“.. hattest du damit schon mal probleme??


grüße






*EDIT:*
bitte erklär mir mal, wie ich in bf3 die vier zusätzlichen tasten für den daumen z.b. für "sprinten" usw. nutzen kann??

bei mir klappt das nicht.. im treiber sind die tasten derzeit als “standardtaste“ belegt.. dennoch wird in bf3 immer nur eine andere - bereits belegte taste - taste zugewiesen..


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. März 2012)

*AW: gaming-maus für bf3 gesucht*

Bei BF3 musst du die Funktion eine Taste auf der Tastatur zu weißen und dann im Maus Treiber diese Taste, zum Beispiel "U" auf die Maus legen. Ist ein Problem von BF3 und nicht vom Maus Treiber.

Angel Snaping glättet die Mausbewegung, was die meisten als störend empfinden.

Beim Energiesparmodus blos nicht den auswählen sonder Game normal oder max. Sonst braucht die Maus 2 Sekunden bis sie reagier und beim gamen ist das tödlich.

Über Nacht würd ich die Maus unten aus schalten spart Akku.

Mit keiner der Tasten hatte ich bis jetzt Probleme und ich nehm die G700 schon hart ran. Hab jetzt 240 Stunden BF3 gezockt und alles top.


----------



## _PeG_ (24. März 2012)

alles klar.. danke für deine hilfe!! 

ich dachte mir schon fast, dass es nur über die direkte tastenzuweisung funktioniert.. hatte nur bisher noch keine zeit das zu probieren..

dann steht dem spielspaß ja nichts mehr im wege..


----------



## _PeG_ (27. März 2012)

muss auch sagen, die g700 ist etwas “klein“ geraten..

die kone lag besser in meiner hand, aber mit etwas gewöhnung passt das schon..






also der akku der g700 geht bei mir recht schnell runter.. habe gestern knapp 3 1/2 stunden bf3 gezockt (hatte mal etwas zeit) und von den drei leds war dann nur noch eine am leuchten..

blinken die leds eigentlich kurz bevor die maus ausgeht??

ich war schon etwas überrascht, da ich doch etwas mehr akkuleistung erwartet hatte.. allerdings habe ich auch 1000 bei dieser abtastrate eingestellt..


----------



## Abufaso (27. März 2012)

*AW: gaming-maus für bf3 gesucht*

Die abtastrate von 1000 geht schon ordentlich auf den Akku, 500 reicht den meisten (wie mir z.b.) auch  
Bei "kritischer" Akkuleistung wirst du auf dem Bildschirm benachrichtigt; "kritisch" ist hier aber relativ da die Maus auch dann noch einige Stunden durchhält.
Ach ja und die Led für den Akkustatus wird dann rot.
Man kann auch einen Akku mit einer höheren Leistung nachkaufen ~300mAh oder so, der sollte dann quasi doppelt so lange halten


----------



## Andregee (28. März 2012)

*AW: gaming-maus für bf3 gesucht*

der akku wird nach ein paarmaligem laden erst seine richtige kapazität erreichen. ich sitze teils 12 stunden am tag vorm rechner und denncoh hält die maus nach 5 mal laden mehere tage. selbst wenn es schon rot leuchtet, hält danach ncoh einen tag durch.


----------



## _PeG_ (29. März 2012)

Andregee schrieb:
			
		

> der akku wird nach ein paarmaligem laden erst seine richtige kapazität erreichen. ich sitze teils 12 stunden am tag vorm rechner und denncoh hält die maus nach 5 mal laden mehere tage. selbst wenn es schon rot leuchtet, hält danach ncoh einen tag durch.



lässt du die maus dann ausgehen - also entlädst du den akku komplett oder ist das egal??

ich wechsel immer fröhlich zwischen der nutzung mit und ohne kabel..


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. März 2012)

*AW: gaming-maus für bf3 gesucht*



_PeG_ schrieb:


> lässt du die maus dann ausgehen - also entlädst du den akku komplett oder ist das egal??
> 
> ich wechsel immer fröhlich zwischen der nutzung mit und ohne kabel..


 
Am Anfang hab ich sie auch ein paar mal ausgehen lassen, später brauchst du das nicht mehr. Man muss sich nur dran gewöhnen die Maus über Nacht ans Kabel zu hängen dann kommt man locker über den Tag auch mit dauerzocken!


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (29. März 2012)

*AW: gaming-maus für bf3 gesucht*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Am Anfang hab ich sie auch ein paar mal ausgehen lassen, später brauchst du das nicht mehr. Man muss sich nur dran gewöhnen die Maus über Nacht ans Kabel zu hängen dann kommt man locker über den Tag auch mit dauerzocken!



Lässt du deinen Rechner stets auch über Nacht an?  Nur mal so aus purer Neugier... Oder hast du das Kabel an einem separaten USB Hub mit eigener Stromversorgung?


----------



## _PeG_ (29. März 2012)

h.101 schrieb:
			
		

> Lässt du deinen Rechner stets auch über Nacht an?  Nur mal so aus purer Neugier... Oder hast du das Kabel an einem separaten USB Hub mit eigener Stromversorgung?



wenn ich mich recht entsinne kann man im bios einstellen, dass die usb-ports auch bei ausgestelltem pc mit strom versorgt werden..

bei mir ist es zumindest so.. 

habe aber auch eine extra stromleiste mit schutzsicherungen in der alle stromanschlüsse stecken..


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (29. März 2012)

*AW: gaming-maus für bf3 gesucht*



_PeG_ schrieb:


> wenn ich mich recht entsinne kann man im bios einstellen, dass die usb-ports auch bei ausgestelltem pc mit strom versorgt werden..
> 
> bei mir ist es zumindest so..
> 
> habe aber auch eine extra stromleiste mit schutzsicherungen in der alle stromanschlüsse stecken..



Stimmt. Ist auch eine Idee, die mir bisher nicht eingefallen ist.


----------



## Andregee (29. März 2012)

*AW: gaming-maus für bf3 gesucht*

ich habe die maus mehrmals komplett entladen, also den akku natürlich.
habe einen aktiven usb hub, der lädt die maus auch über nacht. nach meheren tagen zeigt mir die maus nun schon wieder nur einen strich restanzeige an, welche schon wieder 12 Stunden betrieb hinter sich hat. mir ist es eigentlich egal ob ich die maus alle  5 oder 10 Tage laden muß. entscheidend ist das man nie mittendrin einen ausfall erlebt und das klappt wunderbar weil die anzeige mehr als rechtzeitg warnt und man dann rechtzeitig laden kann. schlechter wäre es wenn die warnung erst eine stunde vorher kommen würde.


----------



## _PeG_ (29. März 2012)

*AW: gaming-maus für bf3 gesucht*

alles klaro.. werde einfach die maus jede nacht dran hängen und gut.. stört ja da nicht wirklich.. 
ein reserve akku wird dennoch gekauft, einfach zur sicherheit..


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. März 2012)

*AW: gaming-maus für bf3 gesucht*



h.101 schrieb:


> Lässt du deinen Rechner stets auch über Nacht an?  Nur mal so aus purer Neugier... Oder hast du das Kabel an einem separaten USB Hub mit eigener Stromversorgung?


 
Die meisten Mainboards versorgen die USB Ports auch beim ausgeschalteten PC mit Strom!


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (30. März 2012)

*AW: gaming-maus für bf3 gesucht*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Die meisten Mainboards versorgen die USB Ports auch beim ausgeschalteten PC mit Strom!


 
Hatte ich nie darauf geachtet bzw. noch nicht gebraucht. Danke für das Schließen meiner Wissenslücke!


----------

